# What is this tool valued at?



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

I have a ridgid 700. Power handle. I have no idea the real value. I know you cheap PZ'ers are gonna try and rip me off. Hahaha. But if you could give me a value based on the picture I would appreciate it I would like to list it on Craig's or if you guys are interested please let me know.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

I sold mine in better shape with all the 1/2"-2" for $1,000


----------



## Workhorseplmg (Apr 10, 2013)

I think I bought mine on eBay for 6-700 without dies. I already had dies for my hand threader.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

In that shape with no dies 400 to 600


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Do the ridgid hand threading dies work on those?


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Hillside said:


> Do the ridgid hand threading dies work on those?



Yes, if I remember it's the 00R heads.


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

Does anybody want to buy it ?


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

How mucho


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

Hillside said:


> How mucho


 how about $4oo and shipping cost


----------



## JorgensenPlbg (Jul 12, 2010)

12R dies fit the 700


----------



## heaan (Oct 23, 2012)

I just bought one off CL with stand all dies and a cutter for 500


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

Still for sale!


----------



## wyplumber (Feb 14, 2013)

plungerboy said:


> Still for sale!


how about 350 and you eat the shipping


----------



## MootsNYC (Dec 19, 2013)

Still have this?


----------



## wyplumber (Feb 14, 2013)

MootsNYC said:


> Still have this?



Nope I bought it from him than I bought a 300 lol you looking to buy one I can Guarantee it works great


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

wyplumber said:


> Nope I bought it from him than I bought a 300 lol you looking to buy one I can Guarantee it works great


sorry for the delay i unsubscribed from this tread. wyplumber scooped it up in a blue light special.haha.


----------



## MootsNYC (Dec 19, 2013)

wyplumber said:


> Nope I bought it from him than I bought a 300 lol you looking to buy one I can Guarantee it works great



Yes, I actually am looking for one.


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

http://cleveland.craigslist.org/tls/5386529801.html


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I got one of those somewhere in the shop...Have not 
used it in at least 25 years..... never have had a use for it....


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

MootsNYC said:


> Yes, I actually am looking for one.


heres one in your neck of the woods...http://longisland.craigslist.org/tls/5386900695.html
if you do a search on CL there are a few for sale locally..


----------



## MootsNYC (Dec 19, 2013)

I'm going to do a search, seen this thread while surfing through. Was a steal at first


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

plumbdrum said:


> Yes, if I remember it's the 00R heads.


The 00-R die heads go up to 1"
The 12-R die heads go up to 2"
https://www.ridgid.com/us/en/hand-threader-die-heads


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

MootsNYC said:


> I'm going to do a search, seen this thread while surfing through. Was a steal at first


A day late and a dollar short....always the case..lol


----------

